# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Յոդի դեֆիցիտ

## Artgeo

Խնդրում եմ մասնագետներին բացատրել, թե որքան սուր է այսօր այս դեֆիցիտը Հայաստանում և ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է այն ունենալ այն մարդկանց առողջության վրա և ինչպե՞ս կարելի  է բավարարել օրգանիզմի յոդի պահանջը։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մինչև Բյուրի խորը մասնագիտական բացատրությունը միքիչ գրեմ էլի, էսօր բան չեմ գրել  :LOL: 

Ուրեմը յոդի պակասը կոմպենսացնելու համար, յոդացվում է կերակրի աղը, այնպես որ շատ աղ կերեք  :LOL:  Կարծեմ թե խմելու ջրի մեջ էլ են յոդ խառնում, դե տենց էլի աղ կերեք, ջուր խմեք և ապրեք առանց յոդի պակասության  :Smile: 

Իսկ յոդի պակասությունից առաջանում է զոբ կոչվող հիվանդություն՝ կարծեմ վահանաձև գեղձի հիվանդություն է (Բյուր ջան կռիվ չանես հետս, եթե սխալ բաներ եմ գրում, մեկա բոլորը գիտեն, որ ես բժիշկ չեմ՝ լուրջ չեն վերաբերվի  :LOL: ) տեսած կլինեք է էն, որ մարդկանց վիզը մի տեսակ ուռած ա լինում. այ դրանից ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Յոդը մարդուն անհրաժեշտ է հիմնականում վահանգեղձի հորմոնների արտադրման համար: Հայաստանը, ցավոք, այնպիսի գոտում է գտնվում, որտեղ խմելու ջուրը բնականից հագեցած չէ յոդով: Այդ պատճառով այլընտրանքներ են փնտրում՝ յոդացնելով աղը, խմելու ջուրը, ձվերը և այլն:
Յոդի պակասի հետևանքով երեխաների մոտ կարող է զարգանալ կրետինիզմ հիվանդությունը: Նրանք լինում են կարճահասակ, գիրուկ, մեծ որովայնով, մտավոր հետամնացություն են ունենում:

Մեծ հասակում յոդի պակասի հետևանքով զարգանում է էնդեմիկ խպիպ (խպիպը ձեզ հայտնի «զոբ» բառն է, անգլերենն էլ իմացեք, պետք կգա՝ goiter): Քանի որ յոդը քիչ է լինում, վահանագեղձը կոմպենսատոր մեծանում է, որպեսզի կարողանա բավարար չափով հորմոն արտադրել:

Իրականում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան ես նկարագրում եմ: Եթե ավելի կոնկրետ հարցեր կան, տվեք. սիրով կպատասխանեմ: Իմ սիրած թեմաներից է  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Յոդը մարդուն անհրաժեշտ է հիմնականում վահանգեղձի հորմոնների արտադրման համար: Հայաստանը, ցավոք, այնպիսի գոտում է գտնվում, որտեղ խմելու ջուրը բնականից հագեցած չէ յոդով: Այդ պատճառով այլընտրանքներ են փնտրում՝ յոդացնելով աղը, խմելու ջուրը, ձվերը և այլն:


Իսկ ո՞ր սննդամթերքներն են մեծ յոդ պարունակում։ Կթվարկե՞ս։




> Յոդի պակասի հետևանքով երեխաների մոտ կարող է զարգանալ կրետինիզմ հիվանդությունը: Նրանք լինում են կարճահասակ, գիրուկ, մեծ որովայնով, մտավոր հետամնացություն են ունենում:


Այսինքն՝ եթե մայրը յոդի պակաս է ունենում, նրա ապագա երեխան կրետինիզմ կունենա՞, թե՞ այդ հիվանդությունը ձեռքբերովի է, ու նորմալ մարդը յոդի պակասից հանկարծ դառնում է մտավոր հետամնաց...  :Shok:  

Մի հարց էլ. իսկ խանութներում վաճառվող զտված ջրերը յոդ պարունակու՞մ են, թե՞ ոչ։ Օրինակ, մենք այստեղ ծորակից ջուր չենք խմում, որովհետև լավը չի, զտված ջուր ենք առնում, չնայած ես դա էլ չեմ խմում, որովհետև անհամ է...  :Bad:   :Sad:  Նշանակում է՝ իմ դեպքում յյոդի պակասի հավանականությունն ավելի մե՞ծ է...  :Unsure:

----------


## Enipra

> Իսկ ո՞ր սննդամթերքներն են մեծ յոդ պարունակում։ Կթվարկե՞ս։


Որքան ես գիտեմ, շատ մեծ քանակությամբ յոդ է պարունակվում ծովային սննդամթերքի մեջ։ Դե Հայաստանի համար դա իմանալ–չիմանալը միևնույնն է, մեր ջուրն էլ է գրեթե յոդազուրկ, ձկնեղենն էլ, բայց, Ան ջան, քեզ համար սա երևի արդեն հասանելի սնունդ է։  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ, որ մեր տանը ռեհան է լինում, հայրս միշտ ասում է՝ կերեք, լրիվ յոդ է։  Չգիտեմ՝ իրոք էդպես է, թե չէ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն՝ եթե մայրը յոդի պակաս է ունենում, նրա ապագա երեխան կրետինիզմ կունենա՞, թե՞ այդ հիվանդությունը ձեռքբերովի է, ու նորմալ մարդը յոդի պակասից հանկարծ դառնում է մտավոր հետամնաց...


Այո՛, եթե մայրը յոդի պակաս ունի, շատ հավանական է, որ կրետինիզմով երեխա կծնվի: Սակայն սա բնածին հիվանդություն է, այսինքն՝ կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգի ձևավորումից հետո չի կարող կրետինիզմ զարգանալ: Փոխարենը կունենանք էնդեմիկ խպիպ:



> Մի հարց էլ. իսկ խանութներում վաճառվող զտված ջրերը յոդ պարունակու՞մ են, թե՞ ոչ։


Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ  :LOL:  Դժվա՞ր է շշի վրա նայել ջրի բաղադրությունը:



> Իսկ ո՞ր սննդամթերքներն են մեծ յոդ պարունակում։ Կթվարկե՞ս։


Մեծ քանակությամբ յոդ կա ոչ լավ հասած ընկույզի մեջ: Ինքներդ էլ երևի հիշում եք, որ այդպիսի ընկույզ ուտելուց ձեր ձեռքերը գունավորվում են. դա յոդն է:
Էս էլ որպես լրացուցիչ ինֆորմացիա, հավես չունեմ թարգմանելու  :LOL: 
_Iodine is typically undesirably low (about 50 micrograms/day compared to a recommended level of about 150 micrograms per day) in UK vegan diets unless supplements, iodine rich seaweeds or foods containing such seaweeds (e.g. Vecon) are consumed. The low iodine levels in many plant foods reflects the low iodine levels in the UK soil, due in part to the recent ice-age. About half the iodine consumption in the UK comes from dairy products. In the US iodised salt is widely used and some other foods are fortified with iodine. In Canada all table salt is iodized. The UK has no iodine fortification strategy for plant foods or salt.
_
Մեկ էլ մի բան. յոդի ավելցուկն արգելակում է վահանագեղձում հորմոնների արտադրությունը, այսինքն՝ ստացվում է գրեթե նույն պատկերը, ինչ յոդի պակասի դեպքում: *Այնպես որ դեղորայքային յոդ առանց բժշկի նշանակման չօգտագործեք:* Այն կիրառվում է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ վահանագեղձի հորմոնների արտադրության մակարդակը շատ բարձր է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընկերուհիս, որը կերակրի աղ բացարձակապես չի օգտագործում, ինձ պատմեց, թե որտեղից է ստանում յոդի անհրաժեշտ պաշար: Նա օգտագործում է ծովային կաղամբ: Այն վաճառվում է Երևանի սուպերմարկետներում: Բացի դրանից, կարելի է օգտագործել նաև սննդային հավելումներ, որոնք այնքան էլ վնասակար չեն: Սակայն ցանկալի է, որ դա լինի բժշկի նշանակմամբ:

----------


## Artgeo

Մորաքույրս խորհուրդ է տալիս ձեռքի վրա ներսի կողմից յոդով գծեր քաշել: Ըստ նրա, յոդը այդպես ներծծվում է օրգանիզմ: Որքանո՞վ է դա համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մորաքույրս խորհուրդ է տալիս ձեռքի վրա ներսի կողմից յոդով գծեր քաշել: Ըստ նրա, յոդը այդպես ներծծվում է օրգանիզմ: Որքանո՞վ է դա համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը:


Որ այդքան հեշտ լիներ, մարդիկ էդքան չէին տառապի… Չնայած հաստատ չես կարող ասել… Երբեմն իրոք ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ է, քան թվում է:
Բայց իմ սեփական տրամաբանությունն ինձ հուշում է, որ այդպես արդյունքի չես հասնի. այդ յոդը, որ քսում ես, յոդի սպիրտային լուծույթն է, իսկ օրգանիզմին առանձին յոդ է պետք: Թե ինչքանով է հաջողվում սպիրտից յոդ պոկել, տեղյակ չեմ: Բացի դրանից, էդ ինչքա՞ն պետք է քսես, որ անհրաժեշտ քանակությամբ յոդ ստանաս: Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ յոդի սպիրտային լուծույթի մեծ քանակությունն այրող հատկություն ունի:

----------


## 9aliq

Սիրելի  Բուրակն   իսկ ի՞նչ  հակացուցում  ունի  ԼԵՈԹՅՐՈԽ       դեղահաբը  երկարատև  օգտագործման ժամանակ։    Արդեն հինգ տարի է ինչ օգտագործում  եմ  այն զոբի  դեմ։

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
LEVOTHYROX  100

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրելի Բուրակն իսկ ի՞նչ հակացուցում ունի ԼԵՈԹՅՐՈԽ դեղահաբը երկարատև օգտագործման ժամանակ։ Արդեն հինգ տարի է ինչ օգտագործում եմ այն զոբի դեմ։


Տեղյակ չեմ: Եթե դա իմ իմացած թիրօքսինի փոխարինիչն է և եթե իսկապես ունեք այդ հորմոնի անբավարարություն և եթե հինգ տարի շարունակ օգտագործում եք, սակայն որևէ լուրջ ախտահարում չի եղել Ձեզ մոտ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ կարգին է:

----------


## 9aliq

Սիրելի  Բյուրակն   իսկ ի՞նչ  հակացուցում  ունի  LEVOTHYROX դեղահաբը  երկարատև  օգտագործման ժամանակ։    Արդեն հինգ տարի է ինչ օգտագործում  եմ  այն զոբի  դեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրելի Բյուրակն իսկ ի՞նչ հակացուցում ունի LEVOTHYROX դեղահաբը երկարատև օգտագործման ժամանակ։ Արդեն հինգ տարի է ինչ օգտագործում եմ այն զոբի դեմ։


Կրկնում եմ, որ որևէ հակացուցման մասին չգիտեմ: Դուք ավելի հեշտ կարող եք տեղեկանալ՝ կարդալով դեղի ինստրուկցիան: 
Կրկնում եմ, որ եթե որևէ լուրջ փոփոխություն չեք նկատել, ապա դժվար հակացուցում ունենա:

----------


## 9aliq

Շնորհակալություն  սիրելի  Բյուրակն։

----------


## Ագապի

խնդրում եմ ինձ ասեք եթե վահանաձև գեղձը հեռացվածա լ տիռոքսին դեղը մինչև կյանքի վերջ պետքա օգտագործել նախապես շհնորհակալություն: :Sad:

----------


## Փիսիկ

> խնդրում եմ ինձ ասեք եթե վահանաձև գեղձը հեռացվածա լ տիռոքսին դեղը մինչև կյանքի վերջ պետքա օգտագործել նախապես շհնորհակալություն:


ԱՅՈ! և այն էլ՝ ռեժիմով...

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ես իհարկե այս ոլորտում մասնագետ չեմ, բայց կարող եմ հետևյալ տեղեկություններ հաղորդել:
Խմելու ջուրը վնասակար է օրգանիզմի համար ոչ այն պատճառով, որ նրա մեջ կան ախտահարույց մանրէներ, այլ՝ քլոր, որի պատճառով օրգանիզմն ունենում է իրեն անհրաժեշտ *յոդի նշանակալի կորուստ:*
Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է լրացնել յոդի պահանջը օրգանիզմում և ինչպե՞ս կարելի է նրա պարունակությունը հացնել պահանջվող մակարդակին:
Գոյություն ունի 3 միջոց:
1.Յոդով հարուստ սննդամթերքների օգտագործում. ցանկացած ծովային մթերք, ինչպես նաև բողկ,գազար, լոլիկ, սպանախ, կարտոֆիլ, սիսեռ, ելակ, հազար, բանան, կաղամբ, ձվի դեղնուց , սոխ:
2.Մարմնի ոչ մեծ հատվածի շփումը յոդի թուրմով:
3.Դեղատներում վաճառվող յոդային պրեպարատների ընդունում, ինչպիսիք են ձկան յուղը, յոդի լուծույթը և այլն:
Յոդն անհրաժեշտ է օրգանիզմի նյարդային լարվածությունը թուլացնելու և օրգանիզմը խաղաղ, հանգիստ վիճակի մղող լավատեսական տրամադրություն ստեղծելու համար: Մինչև 10 տարեկան հասակը կարելի է ներգործել երեխայի գրգռվածության , անհամբերության և անհանգստության վրա, նրան դարձնելով զուսպ և հավասարակշիռ:
Եվ այս փոփոխությանը կարելի է հասնել ընդամենը 2 ժամում՝ տալով երեխային որևէ բանջարեղենի կամ մրգի հյութ, որի մեջ նախապես ավելացրել եք 1 կաթիլ յոդ:

----------


## Ագապի

Բայց ինձ իմ բժիշկը ասեց կարամ չխմեմ: :Sad:

----------


## Dr. M

աղով պետք չե հագեցնել օրգանիզմի յոդի պահանջը, կարելի ե օգտագործել ԾՈՎԱՅԻՆ ՄԹԵՐՔՆԵՐ,(հատկապես սելդ և տունեց) ԵԳԻՊՏԱՑՈՐԵՆԻ ԱԼՅՈւՐ, ԹԱՐՄ ՍԽՏՈՐ, թարմ ԱՆԱՆԱՍ, ԿՐԻԺՈՎՆԻԿ , ՉԵՐՆՈՍԼԻՎԱ  :Blush:   հաերեն տարբերակները չգիտեմ, և կաթ (եթե իհարկե հայաստանում կաթը յոդացվում ե )

----------


## Reh32

Ժող  ջան  մի  հարց  տամ.(Մայրիկս է  խնդրում  հարցնել)
Ընկույզի  մուրաբայի  մեջ  յոդ  կա? Ու  ընդհանրապես  ինչքանով  են  մուրաբաները  համապատասխանում  իրենց  նախնիներին? :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ ո՞ր սննդամթերքներն են մեծ յոդ պարունակում։ Կթվարկե՞ս։
> 
> 
> Այսինքն՝ եթե մայրը յոդի պակաս է ունենում, նրա ապագա երեխան կրետինիզմ կունենա՞, թե՞ այդ հիվանդությունը ձեռքբերովի է, ու նորմալ մարդը յոդի պակասից հանկարծ դառնում է մտավոր հետամնաց...  
> 
> Մի հարց էլ. իսկ խանութներում վաճառվող զտված ջրերը յոդ պարունակու՞մ են, թե՞ *ոչ*։ Օրինակ, մենք այստեղ ծորակից ջուր չենք խմում, որովհետև լավը չի, զտված ջուր ենք առնում, չնայած ես դա էլ չեմ խմում, որովհետև անհամ է...   Նշանակում է՝ իմ դեպքում յյոդի պակասի հավանականությունն ավելի *մե՞ծ է*...


http://www.feinberg.northwestern.edu...ts/iodine.html
Վերջում յոդի պարունակության աղուսյակն է: 
Յոդացված աղը բավարար է: Չարժե ավելորդ ծախս անել այլ սննդատեսակների վրա միայն յոդի համար:

----------

Rammer (19.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.feinberg.northwestern.edu...ts/iodine.html
> Վերջում յոդի պարունակության աղուսյակն է: 
> Յոդացված աղը բավարար է: Չարժե ավելորդ ծախս անել այլ սննդատեսակների վրա միայն յոդի համար:


Իսկ եթե բժշական յոդ առնենք ու օրական մի կաթիլ խմենք, օրաղի մեջ լուծված ??

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ ամենամոտ ընկերներից մեկն ա տառապում էտ վահանաձև գեղձի հիվանդությամբ - ալկոհոլ չի կարելի ընդհանրապես, իսկ դեղը պիտի խմի ամբողջ կյանքում: Վոտ տակ վոտ:

----------


## Sophie

Հարգելի բժիշկներ, կասեք թե վահանաձև գեղձի խանգարումները ինչ հետևանքներ են ունենում մեծահասակների մոտ: Գեղձը շատ մեծացած չէ, չի խեղդում: Կարող է արդյոք այն զարգանալ 10-12 տ հասակում ու այդպես մնալ մոտ 10 տարի առանց չափերի ու վիճակի փոփոխության:
Մեկել ինձ հետաքրքրում է խրոնիկական հոգնածության զգացումը կարող է արդյոք կապված լինել գեղձի խանգարման հետ ու արդյոք բուժումից հետո այն կանհետանա:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

Ո՞ր կլինիկան և բժշկին խորհուրդ կտաք դիմել՝ հետազոտվելու համար, եթե հիվանդության որոշ նշաններ կան :Xeloq:

----------

